
Target Cash Registers Back Online After Chaotic Nationwide Tech Failure - techdmn
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=733061358&rid=1001
======
towndrunk
What a terrible article. It's just a report of customers tweet's... No info on
what caused the issue or why it effected all stores. Is this journalism now?

